# Mail et pièce jointe



## t@ierry (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Je me préparais à envoyer un mail sur mon iPad favori et je décidais d'insérer un fichier (un excel sous dropbox).
Je n'ai pas trouvé ... Est-ce possible ? Comment?

J'avoue que je n'ai pas cherché beaucoup sur le forum si cela est possible ou tout simplement stupide...

Si certains se sont déjà posé la question et ont trouvé une solution.....

Merci,
T@ierry


----------



## MiWii (19 Janvier 2013)

Depuis l'appli mail tu ne peux inserer que des photos et videos.

Par contre avec l'appli dropbox, tu peux choisir d'envoyer ton fichier par mail.
Quasiment toutes les applis qui contiennent des fichiers proposent cette option d'ailleurs.


Il ne te reste plus qu'à copier ton mail pour le coller dans celui que dropbox te permettra d'ecrire.


----------



## t@ierry (19 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,
merci, effectivement, on peut l'envoyer via Dropbox.

Cependant, le mail envoyé donne un lien hypertext vers le fichier et non le fichier lui-même.

Je fais un essai pour voir si un utilisateur peut accéder à mon fichier via ce lien.

merci,
t@ierry


----------



## MiWii (20 Janvier 2013)

ah oui dans le cas de dropbox il envoie un lien...La personne destinataire pourra le telecharger sans souci. 


D'autres appli permettent d'envoyer directement le fichier (filebrowser par exemple)


----------

